# Failed to insert module 'kdbus'. Debo preocuparme?

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

En mi arranque aparece la siguiente línea:

```
systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'kdbus': Function not implemented
```

Indica una falla pero hasta ahora la PC anda sin problemas. Que significa esa línea? Es algo de lo que debo preocuparme? como la elimino?

Gracias!!!

----------

## cameta

Por lo que sale en google parece que es un bug.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola a todos!!
> 
> En mi arranque aparece la siguiente línea:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No te preocupes, es un informe de fallo nada más.

Si estas usando gentoo-sources como tu kernel, y no usas la USE kdbus para el mismo, este error te aparecerá, puesto que gentoo-sources, tiene un patch para evitar que kdbus se compile por defecto. Siendo que usas systemd, y que este esta siendo construido para integrarse a kdbus, este error es normal y no deberia afectarte de momento de ninguna forma.

Si quieres solucionarlo, solo activa la USE kdbus en gentoo-sources, recompila el kernel y activa kdbus en el mismo, con eso solucionarás el problema.

----------

## natrix

Hola YukiteruAmano!

Muchas gracias por la info!

----------

## jordi688

Gracias por las respuestas! Tengo el mismo error, lo dejo  :Smile: 

----------

